
How I hacked my way to TechCrunch coverage - middle1
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/how-i-hacked-my-way-to-techcrunch-coverage--Ky2WaMLxYYtDTVnADsO
======
middle1
I'd like to hear more similar stories.

